# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Wikileaks

## ximi_abedini

në intervistën dhënë revistës gjermane, Der Spiegel, menjëherë pas publikimit të 92 mijë dosjeve të fshehta të luftës në Afganistan, krijuesi i sajtit “Wikileaks”, Julian Asange, 39 vjeç, rrëfen për baraspeshën e vështirë mes interesit publik dhe nevojës për fshehtësi shtetërore dhe përse ai është i mendimit se njerëzit që gjenerojnë luftë janë shumë herë më të rrezikshëm, se ai që nxjerr fshehtësitë e luftës.

E diel 1 Gusht 2010 9:31

*Cili është motivi kryesor që ju bëri të publikonit gjithë ato dokumente sekrete për luftën në Afganistan?

Asange: Këto dokumente janë përshkrimi më gjithëpërfshirës për luftën i bërë ndonjëherë, e cila nuk ka përfunduar. Me fjalë të tjera, ata kanë ende shansin që t’i ndreqin gjërat. Janë dokumente që mbulojnë mbi 90 mijë incidente të ndryshme dhe në to jepen edhe vendndodhjet e sakta gjeografike të tyre. Është një informacion që vjen i gjithi i përmbledhur dhe që eklipson gjithë sa është thënë deri më tani për Afganistanin dhe luftën që po zgjat në këtë vend që prej nëntë vitesh. Janë dokumente që do të ndryshojnë këndvështrimin tonë për këtë luftë, jo vetëm në aspektin e luftës, por në tërësi për sa i përket të gjitha luftërave të kohëve moderne, në të cilat po jetojmë.

*A mendoni se publikimi i këtyre materialeve do të ketë ndikim në politikë-bërjen dhe marrjen e vendimeve për sa i përket luftës?

Asange: Po. Ky material hedh dritë mbi brutalitetin e përditshëm dhe ndyrësitë e luftës. Ky arkiv do të ndryshojë edhe qëndrimin e opinionit publik dhe opinionin e atyre që janë në qeverisje dhe kanë ndikim diplomatik.

*A mos vallë prisni më shumë nga ç’duhet?

Asange: Në fakt, ekziston një frymë për t’i dhënë fund luftës në Afganistan. Ky informacion nuk është i vetmi që do të ketë ndikim për sa i përket përfundimit të luftës dhe sigurisht që nuk mund ta ndryshojë situatën i vetëm, por me siguri që do të ndikojë në ndryshimin e gjërave në një mënyrë të ndjeshme.

*Materialet përmbajnë fshehtësi ushtarake dhe emra të burimeve. Mendoni se publikimi i tyre do të vërë në rrezik jetë njerëzish, atë të trupave ndërkombëtare që ndodhen në terren dhe kryejnë ende misionin e tyre?

Asange: Dosjet e Kabulit nuk përmbajnë informacione për lëvizjen aktuale të trupave në terren. Burimi nga i cili i morëm, kreu një kontroll paraprak dhe më pas edhe ne, para se t’i publikonim materialet, jemi siguruar që ato nuk shkaktojnë asnjë dëm apo ndikim negativ. Ne e kuptojmë rëndësinë e mbrojtjes së burimeve të besueshme dhe e kuptojmë edhe rëndësinë e mbrojtjes së burimeve të trupave amerikane dhe atyre të koalicionit.

*Çfarë keni bërë specifikisht për të minimizuar një dëm të mundshëm?

Asange: Kemi identifikuar rastet kur një material, nëse publikohej, mund të dëmtonte persona, apo veprime të caktuara në terren. Të gjitha dokumentet janë parë një për një me këtë sy dhe gjithçka është e regjistruar dhe dokumentuar.

*A ka në këto dokumente ndonjë fakt që ju e konsideroni si sekret shtetëror?

Asange: Sekreti shtetëror mbështetet mbi një ligjshmëri të caktuar dhe mbi të njëjtën ligjshmëri duhet të mbështetet edhe e drejta e informimit të publikut dhe transparenca e fakteve. Për fat të keq, ata që kryejnë abuzime ndaj njerëzimit ose shkelin ligjin e gjejnë shumë lehtë legjitimitetin për të fshehur krimet e tyre përmes fasadës së “sekretit të shtetit”. Njerëzit që i përkasin së mirës dhe që kanë një ndërgjegje, i kanë demaskuar gjithmonë abuzimet edhe duke vënë në rrezik gjëra personale. Nuk është sajti im, pra “Wikileaks”, që vendosi rrëfimin e së vërtetës të hidhur të luftës, por është një disident, apo kundërshtar që pati kurajën ta bëjë një gjë të tillë. Puna jonë ishte që ky individ të mbrohej dhe të mbrohet për guximin që pati dhe ndërkohë publiku të informohet dhe historia të mos shtrembërohet.

*Por në fund është gjithmonë dikush që merr vendimin përfundimtar për publikimin apo jo të një materiali. Kush vendos për këto kritere. “Wikileaks” e konsideron veten një mjet të së vërtetës dhe lirisë së informimit, por nga ana tjetër, nuk është transparente në lidhje me vendimet e saj për sa i përket publikimit...

Asange: Kjo është qesharake. Ne jemi mjaftueshëm të qartë për atë që duhet të publikojmë dhe për atë që nuk duhet. Ne i botojmë artikujt tanë ashtu siç na vijnë nga burimi. Ku keni dëgjuar për transparenca të plota edhe në organe dhe organizata të tjera mediatike? Mendoj se ne jemi shumë përpara medieve të tjera dhe të tjerët duhet të marrin shembull.

*Çështja ka të bëjë se është shumë e vështirë që t’i kërkosh llogari “Wikileaks”, apo ta bësh përgjegjëse. Ju operoni me një sistem serverësh që ndodhen në shumë vende të botës që ju ofrojnë mbrojtje. A mos vallë e konsideroni veten që qëndroni mbi ligjin?

Asange: “Wikileaks” nuk ekziston në hapësirë. Ne jemi të gjithë njerëz që gjendemi në tokë, në vende të caktuara, që kanë ligje të caktuara. Jemi sfiduar ligjërisht në shumë vende dhe kemi dalë fitimtarë ndaj çdo sfide. Janë gjykatat ato që vendosin për ligjin, jo korporatat apo gjeneralët. Ligji, siç shprehet nga Kushtetuta dhe gjykatat, ka qenë gjithmonë në anën tonë.

*Ju keni thënë se ka një lidhje mes transparencës për të cilën ju luftoni dhe një shoqërie të drejtë. Çfarë nënkuptoni më qartësisht me këtë?

Asange: Reforma ndodh vetëm kur padrejtësitë pasqyrohen dhe bëhen publike. Për të kundërshtuar një plan të padrejtë, para se ai të zbatohet, kjo është një nga masat më efikase për t’i shërbyer drejtësisë.

*Gjatë luftës së Vietnamit, Presidenti amerikan, Nixon e quajti një herë Daniel Elsberg, personin që nxori dokumentet komprometuese nga Pengatoni, si njeriun më të rrezikshëm në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Ju sot jeni më i rrezikshmi, apo më i rrezikuari njeri në planet?

Asange: Njerëzit më të rrezikshëm janë ata që marrin vendimin për hapjen e luftërave dhe ata duhen ndaluar. Nëse puna që bëj për t’i ndaluar më bën të rrezikshëm në sytë e tyre, atëherë ky është problemi i tyre.

*Ju keni nisur një kompani në “Silicon Valley” dhe keni jetuar në një shtëpi në Palo Alto me pishinë. Përse vendosët që t’i përkushtoheshit projektit të “Wikileaks”?

Asange: Të gjithëve ne na jepet veç një jetë, ndaj kemi për detyrë që ta përdorim çdo sekondë të saj me diçka të dobishme dhe të kënaqshme. Puna me të cilën merrem është e dobishme dhe më jep kënaqësi. Ky është temperamenti im. Më pëlqen të krijoj sisteme të mëdha dhe të ndihmoj njerëzit e pambrojtur. Më pëlqen tua shtyp kokën bastardëve. /Der Spiegel/express/

----------


## ximi_abedini

SHBA-të kërkojnë që Wikileaks t'i kthejë arkivat sekrete

Pentagoni i kërkoi faqes informative të internetit Wikileaks "t'i kthejë menjëherë" mijëra dokumentet sekrete për Afganistanin që ka siguruar dhe t'i heqë ato prej saj, njoftoi zëdhënësi i saj Geoff Morrell.

"Departamenti i Mbrojtjes kërkon që Wikileaks t'i kthejë menjëherë qeverisë amerikane të gjitha dokumentet e marra drejtpërdrejt dhe në mënyrë të tërthortë nga baza të dhënash të Departamentit të Mbrojtjes dhe t'i fshijë ato nga faqet, kompjuterët dhe arkivat e saj", bëri të ditur ai në një konferencë shtypi.

"Publikimi nga Wikileaks i një numri të madh të dokumenteve tona i ka vënë tashmë në rrezik trupat tona, trupat aleate dhe qytetarët afganë që punojnë me ne dhe publikimi i informacioneve të tjera sekrete vetëm sa mund ta keqësojë situatën", shtoi ai, ndërkohë që faqja e internetit njoftoi se parashikon të publikojë 15 000 dokumente të tjera.

Faqja e internetit Wikileaks, e krijuar në vitin 2006 dhe e specializuar për zbulimin, ka publikuar tashmë përpara rreth 10 ditëve afro 92 000 arkiva sekrete që japin më tepër të dhëna rreth luftës në Afganistan, me të dhëna rreth viktimave civile dhe rreth lidhjeve të supozuara mes Pakistanit dhe rebelëve.

Publikimi i këtyre dokumenteve ka sjellë kritika të ashpra nga Shtëpia e Bardhë, Pentagoni dhe nga Presidenti afgan Hamid Karzai.

----------


## Muhamer

Wikileaks trondit Uashingtonin - Dokumenta të reja sekrete gati për botim në faqen e internetit 
Qeveria amerikane është e shqetësuar shumë për mundësinë e botimit të dokumentave të reja sekrete në Wikileaks. Wikileaks ka paralajmëruar kësaj here botimin e dokumentave për Ministrinë e Jashtme Amerikane. 


E premte 26 Nëntore 2010 22:51

Në Uashington po mbretëron nervozizëm i madh, sepse sipas parashikimeve të qeverisë amerikane të premten (26.11.) pritet të botohen dokumente të tjera sekrete në faqen e internetit "Wikileaks". Rreth 100.000 dokumenta të reja sekrete. Kësaj radhe fjala është për dokumenta që kanë të bëjnë me punën e rreth 300 ambasadave amerikane në mbarë botën dhe në radhë të parë për ato në Evropë. Qeveria e Obamës ka frikë se do të botohen dokumente për bisedat e besueshme me diplomatët evropianë dhe të tjerë.

Thirrja - "Irresponsible!" - "E papërgjegjshme!"

Kështu thërrasin përfaqësues të qeverisë amerikane, ende pa u botuar këto dokumente. Ata kanë frikë se botimi i të dhënave nga "Wikileaks" do të shkaktojë tendosje në raportet mes amerikanëve dhe aleatëve. Përveç kësaj, në Ministrinë e Jashtme kanë frikë se diplomatët amerikanë do të përballen me probleme të shumta, ndërkohë që punëtorët e shërbimeve sekrete në ambasada mund të dëbohen nga këto vende.

Rrjeti televiziv CNN njofton se bashkëpunëtorë të ministres Hillary Clinton nga ambasadat në të gjitha vendet e botës kanë kërkuar që komunikimi i tyre elektronik me Uashingtonin në periudhën prej vitit 2006 deri 2009 të pastrohet nga përmbajtja sekrete, në mënyrë që këto të dhëna eventualisht të mos botohen në "Wikileaks". Qeveria më parë duhet vetë të njoftojë aleatët për këto të dhëna, para se të bëhen publike në këtë faqe interneti.

Frika ka një shkak shumë konkret, sepse në gjashtë muajt e fundit autoritetet amerikane kanë marrë në pyetje në bazën ushtarake në Virginia njeriun për të cilin mendojnë se është informanti kryesor i "Wikileaks-it", specialistin e kompjuterave në ushtrinë amerikane Bradley Manning. Nga këto bisedime mund të paramendohet se çfarë do të botohen.

Amerikanët në alarm

"Wikileaks" rrezikon jetën e amerikanëve dhe u jep kundërshtarëve të SHBA-së informata të rëndësishme." Kështu paralajmëronte admirali Mike Malln, pas botimit të dokumenteve të mëparshme. Ministria e Mbrojtjes ka dyfishuar numrin e ekspertëve të vet që merren me zbutjen e gjendjes rreth dokumenteve të botuara në "Wikileaks". Kjo sepse shumë spiunë të Pentagonit punojnë në sigurimin e ambasadave dhe kanë frikë që emrat e tyre të bëhen publik. Pentagoni bën të ditur se dokumentet e ardhshme do të mund të lexohen jo vetëm në "Wikileaks", por edhe në gazetat "Der Spiegel", "New York Times" dhe "Guardian". Këto gazeta kanë bashkëpunuar edhe me rastin e botimit të rreth 400.000 protokoleve të ndryshme për luftën në Irak, në qershor të këtij viti./dw/

----------


## EDLIN

*Wikileaks, përfshihet edhe Shqipëria*27/11/2010 18:45

Në dokumentat sekrete të Wikileaks  që parashikohet të publikohen së shpejti përfshihet edhe Shqipëria, më saktësisht prapaskenat e marrëdhenieve diplomatike mes vendit tonë dhe Greqisë. 
Lajmi njoftohet nga burime pranë Ministrisë së Jashtme greke sipas të cilave ambasadori helen në Uashington ka paralajmëruar Ministrin e Jashtëm grek, Drucas për rrjedhjen e këtyre dokumenteve të cilësuara si të klasifikuara.

Dokumentet pritet të nxjerrin në pah fakte tronditëse në lidhje me marrëdheniet mes Tiranës dhe Athinës, për rolin e Greqisë në jug të Shqipërisë dhe për paktin ujor mes dy vendeve që u rrëzua pak muaj më parë nga Gjykata Kushtetuese në Tiranë.

Në dokumenta përfshihen edhe dosjet sekrete të marrëdhenieve mes Greqisë dhe disa shteteve të tjera.

Ndërkohë, Ministri i Jashtëm grek, Drucas ka kërkuar sqarime se si kanë përfunduar në duart e SHBA-së informacione të klasifikuara si top secret nga qeveria greke.

http://www.top-channel.tv/artikull.p...8688&ref=lajme

----------


## logjik

Në dokumentet sekrete të Wikileaks, që parashikohet të publikohen së shpejti, përfshihet edhe Shqipëria, më saktësisht prapaskenat e marrëdhënieve diplomatike mes Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë.
Lajmi njoftohet nga burime pranë Ministrisë së Jashtme të Greqisë, sipas të cilave, ambasadori grek në Washington ka paralajmëruar ministrin e jashtëm grek, Dimitros Drucas për rrjedhjen e këtyre dokumenteve të cilësuara si të klasifikuara, njoftoi Top Channel.

Dokumentet pritet të nxjerrin në pah fakte tronditëse në lidhje me marrëdhëniet mes Tiranës dhe Athinës, për rolin e Greqisë në jug të Shqipërisë dhe për paktin ujor mes dy vendeve që u rrëzua pak muaj më parë nga Gjykata Kushtetuese në Tiranë.

Në dokumente përfshihen edhe dosjet sekrete të marrëdhënieve mes Greqisë dhe disa shteteve të tjera.

Ndërkohë, ministri i jashtëm grek, Drucas ka kërkuar sqarime se si kanë përfunduar në duart e SHBA-ve informacione të klasifikuara si top secret nga qeveria greke. /Telegrafi/

----------


## MafiaWarz

> *Wikileaks, përfshihet edhe Shqipëria*27/11/2010 18:45
> 
> Në dokumentat sekrete të Wikileaks  që parashikohet të publikohen së shpejti përfshihet edhe Shqipëria, më saktësisht prapaskenat e marrëdhenieve diplomatike mes vendit tonë dhe Greqisë. 
> Lajmi njoftohet nga burime pranë Ministrisë së Jashtme greke sipas të cilave ambasadori helen në Uashington ka paralajmëruar Ministrin e Jashtëm grek, Drucas për rrjedhjen e këtyre dokumenteve të cilësuara si të klasifikuara.
> 
> Dokumentet pritet të nxjerrin në pah fakte tronditëse në lidhje me marrëdheniet mes Tiranës dhe Athinës, për rolin e Greqisë në jug të Shqipërisë dhe për paktin ujor mes dy vendeve që u rrëzua pak muaj më parë nga Gjykata Kushtetuese në Tiranë.
> 
> Në dokumenta përfshihen edhe dosjet sekrete të marrëdhenieve mes Greqisë dhe disa shteteve të tjera.
> 
> ...



Qoja ni sms tregoj qe si thojne Amerik asaj veq per shaka  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ximi_abedini

Bien serverat e Wikileaksit
Në ditën kur Wikileaks, faqja e internetit që po trondit qeveritë më të mëdha në botë, njoftoi për publikimin e dokumenteve sekrete që tregojnë marrëdhëniet e “fshehta” mes qeverive të ndryshme, serverat e saj janë bërë të paarritshëm.

E diel 28 Nëntore 2010 20:37

Wikileaks zakonisht shkon off-line pak orë para publikimit të dokumenteve sekrete për t’u dhënë kohë ngarkimit të tyre. Por, ditën e sotme në internet qarkullojnë hipoteza të ndryshme, nga ajo e mbingarkesës për shkak të klikimeve të shumta e deri të ajo e një sulmi të mundshëm të hakerave, hipoteza këto që gjithsesi mbeten për t’u vërtetuar.

Ndërkohë, ende nuk dihet vendndodhja e themeluesit të Wikileaks, Julian Assange. Dalja e fundit e tij ka qenë me anë të një video-konference në Aman të Jordanisë.

“Nuk mund të jem aty me ju dhe jam i detyruar të adresoj këtë mesazh me anë të kësaj videoje. Jordania nuk është vendi perfekt kur ke CIA-n që të është vënë pas”, deklaroi Assange në videon e tij për gazetarët hetues në Jordani./koha/

----------


## ximi_abedini

WikiLeaks tha se është nën sulm të vazhdueshëm të faqes së internetit, por kjo nuk do ta pengojë në publikimin e dokumenteve amerikane të klasifikuara.

Mesazhi është dhënë përmes rrjetit social Twitter, vetëm disa orë para publikimit masiv të dokumenteve.

WikiLeaks ka insistuar se gazetat spanjolle, franceze, gjermane, britanike, por edhe amerikane, që kishin planifikuar të publikonin informacionet të dielën në mbrëmje, do ta bëjnë këtë, edhe nëse bie website i WikiLeaks.

El Pais, Le Monde, Spiegel, Guardian dhe Neë York Times do të publikojnë shumë dokumente të ambasadave amerikane sot, thuhet në mesazh.

Më herët, shefi i WikiLeaks, Julian Asange, tha se dokumentet do të mbulojnë çështje madhore të çdo vendi në botë.

Ndërkohë, Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës përjashtuan bisedimet me WikiLeaks mbi publikimin e planifikuar të dokumenteve te klasifikuara amerikane.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

wikileaks.org është vënë në 'heshtje'. Serveri është sulmuar.

Spiegel sapo ka botuar disa prej artikujve, në të cilët, ndër të tjerash, tregohet me ç'sy i  sheh USA funksionarët e shtetit gjerman. Për kancelaren thuhet se 'është pak krative' dhe se 'shmang rreziqet'. Shefi i CSU-së, Horst Seehofer karakterizohet si ' i paparashikueshëm' kurse Ministri i Jashtëm, Guido Westerwelle si 'agresiv'  :ngerdheshje: 

Interesante është edhe çfarë thuhet për Turqinë. Thuhet që 'Nën qeverisjen e Erdoganit dhe bandës së këshilltarëve të tij jokompetent , vendi gjendet në rrugën drejt një të ardhmeje islamike dhe është i humbur për Europën' .

Kush na siguron ndonjë raport që zbardh aferat e pista greko-shqiptare për ndarjen e ujrave detare?

----------


## Bamba

E pra, po ju zune syte nai llaf ku eshte Shqiperia mbrena, silleni!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Edhe po pati nai gjo te rendesishme, per greven e partis socialiste silleni....
Ngjan njeçik me "gripin e derrit"kjo si histori.

----------


## Hyllien

Ky psikopat që kërkon famë për veten e tij vec se po tregon sa të vështirë e ka Amerika të merret me një shtet që komandohet nga nje deviant Seksual(Italia), nga një mafioz ordiner(Rusia), nga një manjak islamik(Irani),  nga një tjetër manjak seksual dhe debil i cilësuar dhe nga vetë Arabët si i tillë(Gheddaffi), dhe më e forta e më të fortave të bëjnë përshtypje lutjet e njëpasnjëshe të botës Arabe ndaj Amerikës për të hequr qafe Ahmadinejadin.

Interesant është fakti, dhe është njëkohësisht e frikshme që nuk do habitesha nëse Arabët do e paguanin një ndërhyrje ushtarake nga xhepat e tyre për ta zhdukur Ahmadinejadin, dhe sigurisht faji do ishte i Amerikës Imperialiste, sic po vërtetohet është pikërisht Amerika që heziston të futet.

Megjithatë ky psikopat pedofil bashkë me ushtarakun homoseksual Amerikan që ka vjedhur dokumentat në fjalë e që ka publikar këto dokumenta, këta renegatë të papërgjegjshëm janë vegla të ndërtuara me art nga George Sorosi për të shkatërruar sovereinitetin e cilitdo shtet në botë, në mbështetje të një bote "pa kufi" (Open Society) dhe sigurisht e vetmja mënyrë se si kjo botë mund të funksionoj pa kufi, është duke mos patur më sekrete. Loja që po luhet është shumë e hollë, dhe ata që mshihen prapa, si në sajë lufte si në saj të zbatimit të agjendës së globalizimit pa shumë fishekzjarre do përfitojnë jashtmase nga destabilizimi i shumë shteteve apo zhdukja e kufijve të menjëhershëm diplomatikë.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Ky psikopat që kërkon famë për veten e tij vec se po tregon sa të vështirë e ka Amerika të merret me një shtet që komandohet nga nje deviant Seksual(Italia), nga një mafioz ordiner(Rusia), nga një manjak islamik(Irani),  nga një tjetër manjak seksual dhe debil i cilësuar dhe nga vetë Arabët si i tillë(Gheddaffi), dhe më e forta e më të fortave të bëjnë përshtypje lutjet e njëpasnjëshe të botës Arabe ndaj Amerikës për të hequr qafe Ahmadinejadin.
> 
> Interesant është fakti, dhe është njëkohësisht e frikshme që nuk do habitesha nëse Arabët do e paguanin një ndërhyrje ushtarake nga xhepat e tyre për ta zhdukur Ahmadinejadin, dhe sigurisht faji do ishte i Amerikës Imperialiste, sic po vërtetohet është pikërisht Amerika që heziston të futet.
> 
> Megjithatë ky psikopat pedofil bashkë me ushtarakun homoseksual Amerikan që ka vjedhur dokumentat në fjalë e që ka publikar këto dokumenta, këta renegatë të papërgjegjshëm janë vegla të ndërtuara me art nga George Sorosi për të shkatërruar sovereinitetin e cilitdo shtet në botë, në mbështetje të një bote "pa kufi" (Open Society) dhe sigurisht e vetmja mënyrë se si kjo botë mund të funksionoj pa kufi, është duke mos patur më sekrete. Loja që po luhet është shumë e hollë, dhe ata që mshihen prapa, si në sajë lufte si në saj të zbatimit të agjendës së globalizimit pa shumë fishekzjarre do përfitojnë jashtmase nga destabilizimi i shumë shteteve apo zhdukja e kufijve të menjëhershëm diplomatikë.


Jo me Hylien...Besoj se e ben per fam..e per dy lek....Nuk e shef qe ka dite qe po e "pompon"...Sikur çfar sekretesh do nxjerri.
Edhe qeverit perendimore,po i shkojne nga mbrapa lojes se tije...
E vertet Soros i fut hundet gjithendej.

----------


## Hyllien

> Jo me Hylien...Besoj se e ben per fam..e per dy lek....Nuk e shef qe ka dite qe po e "pompon"...Sikur çfar sekretesh do nxjerri.
> Edhe qeverit perendimore,po i shkojne nga mbrapa lojes se tije...
> E vertet Soros i fut hundet gjithendej.


Për lek e për fam sigurisht, por kush do jetë rezultati. Ja ta them unë:
Amerika po punon e financuar nga qarqe të cuditshme senatoriale si Al Franken(senator Liberal, pra krahu Soros), për të monitoruar cfarëdolloj aktiviteti në Internet dhe për të zhdukur website të tëra. Pra ti mund të kesh informacion real për dicka që hyn në punë dhe ai informacion nuk do bëhet publik, pra Interneti do bëhet si në Kinë.

Zakonisht psikopatët Liberalë(emër i bukur për Komunistë) mendojnë se nëse ti Serafim pi dhe bëhesh tap je i papërgjegjshëm dhe si rrjedhojë shteti duhet të ndërhy që ti mos bëhesh më tap. Ndërsa ai x y që pi për qejf e me karar do penalizohet sepse alkoli do bëhet ilegal, do paguaj taksa për rehabilitimin tënd apo për ato që ti ke aksidentuar etj etj etj. Pra ndyrshimi i mentalitetit i një liberali(Komunisti) është që ai mendon se ti ke nevojë për ndihmë(psiqike ska rendësi cfarë "ndihme", ndihmë në vendimarrje), ndërsa ai x y as mendon fare për ty, ndoshta thotë ti je idiot që nuk di të pish, ose ti nuk je eduku sic duhet, c'rëndësi ka. Rëndesia është për x y që pi me karar që secili mban përgjegjësi për aksionet që kryen në një botë të mirfilltë demokratike dhe kushtetuese.

Me këtë që bëri ky, me një gur vret 100 zogj jo dy, sepse jo vetëm që i jep shkas që keto ligje të dalin kudo për internetin pra liria në internet të zhduket avash avash pikërisht këtë që ky ironikisht po lufton gjoja dhe ti si individ virtual të jesh super i monitoruar por heq dhe cdo lloj barriere e sekreti shtetëror në favor të një le ta themi "kulture tjetër diplomatike" ku do mbizotëroj një status quo e frikshme. Këtu vijë ndërmend fjalët e famshme të Huxleyt se di do jetë kjo botë e ardhshme tek libri i tij Brave New World:

Community, Identity, Stability

Edhe sikur të ndodhi dicka e paparashikueshme si luftë, bota pas kësaj lufte do jetë më keq dhe më diktaturë sec mund të jetë aktualisht në shumë pjesë të globit, sidomos hemisferës Lindore dhe Jugore, sepse kultura e mosbesimit dhe ideja se individi është i papërgjegjshëm do i japin mundësi teorive Komuniste, Fashiste, Diktatoriale por dhe Ekstremiste Fetare të marin dhenë, pra njëriu duhet KONTROLLUAR. Hera e fundit që ndodhi kjo gjë, Europa u zhyt në gati 1000 vjet errësirë kulturore dhe terror fetar, ndërsa bota Aziatike as ka qenë ndonjëherë e lirë a priori në psikologjinë e tyre.

E keqja e këtyre gjërave, ashtu si ato ne Abu Gharib, ashtu si këto në Wikileaks, ashtu si Kullat Binjake që Bin Ladeni nuk është kapur akoma, ashtu si në shumë krime ku islamikët hidhen në erë(fajtori pra nuk kapet) ashtu si shumë gjëra që kanë ndodhur këto vite, përfshi krizën financiare të paprecedentë, krimi do mbetet pa fajtor, dhe gjithmonë kur krimi mbetet pa fajtorë, është më e kollajtë që përgjegjësia e fajit të shpërndahet edhe tek ata që skan lidhje fare me këto palacollëqe. Ndërkohë që po të zbatoheshin ligjet, përgjegjësit futen në burg(si ky karabushi që ka vjedhur dhe ka publikuar dokumenta sekrete) sepse mbajnë përgjegjësi për krimet që kryen dhe bota vazhdon normalisht. Mirërpo kjo gjë në emër të diskursit politik progresist globalist ka kohë që nuk implementohet, dhe si rrjedhojë është shtuar dhe konsoliduar grupimi i interesave të dyshimta dhe bota po degjeneron në një gjumë letargjik, ose në një kaos lehtësisht të kontrollueshëm nga manjakët e ardhshëm(grupet e interesave) të kësaj bote që do ta bëjnë Hitlerin të duket si një njëri model dhe humanist i madh kur të na kanoset ky kancer. Këto grupe interesash nuk kanë as atdhe, as fe, as rracë asgjë, por vec mani kontrolli absolut në nivel manjakërie, kujto vec mitin e Babelit kur mendon për këta njerëz.

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

Amerika eshte duke luajtur me gjithe njerzimin e botes ata qe kane mendje e din mire kete.

Duhet te mirret diçka, ose te qohemi ne protesta gjithe njerzimi ose te behet ndonje lufte boterore.

----------


## Bamba

> Ky psikopat që kërkon famë për veten e tij vec se po tregon sa të vështirë e ka Amerika të merret me një shtet që komandohet nga nje deviant Seksual(Italia), nga një mafioz ordiner(Rusia), nga një manjak islamik(Irani),  nga një tjetër manjak seksual dhe debil i cilësuar dhe nga vetë Arabët si i tillë(Gheddaffi), dhe më e forta e më të fortave të bëjnë përshtypje lutjet e njëpasnjëshe të botës Arabe ndaj Amerikës për të hequr qafe Ahmadinejadin.
> 
> Interesant është fakti, dhe është njëkohësisht e frikshme që nuk do habitesha nëse Arabët do e paguanin një ndërhyrje ushtarake nga xhepat e tyre për ta zhdukur Ahmadinejadin, dhe sigurisht faji do ishte i Amerikës Imperialiste, sic po vërtetohet është pikërisht Amerika që heziston të futet.
> 
> Megjithatë ky psikopat pedofil bashkë me ushtarakun homoseksual Amerikan që ka vjedhur dokumentat në fjalë e që ka publikar këto dokumenta, këta renegatë të papërgjegjshëm janë vegla të ndërtuara me art nga George Sorosi për të shkatërruar sovereinitetin e cilitdo shtet në botë, në mbështetje të një bote "pa kufi" (Open Society) dhe sigurisht e vetmja mënyrë se si kjo botë mund të funksionoj pa kufi, është duke mos patur më sekrete. Loja që po luhet është shumë e hollë, dhe ata që mshihen prapa, si në sajë lufte si në saj të zbatimit të agjendës së globalizimit pa shumë fishekzjarre do përfitojnë jashtmase nga destabilizimi i shumë shteteve apo zhdukja e kufijve të menjëhershëm diplomatikë.


Ke lexu shume libra me spiunazh ti shoku!  :ngerdheshje: 




> Amerika eshte duke luajtur me gjithe njerzimin e botes ata qe kane mendje e din mire kete.
> 
> Duhet te mirret diçka, ose te qohemi ne protesta gjithe njerzimi *ose te behet ndonje lufte boterore*.


Ky opsioni i dyte qenka fiks fare!  :pa dhembe:

----------


## injejti

Kadal he burra , se edhe ata e kan fundin diku, 

ska kurgja pa mbarim,

mbarim shum te flliqur dota ken, vetem durim.

----------


## prenceedi

Mbase jane ne interes te vete Amerikes qe te publikohen keto "sekrete".......ku i dihet.
Me duket pak e cuditshme qe nuk kane mundur te lokalizojne serverin!!!....sic thuhet.

----------


## Pirate of Love

edhe me vie mire qe nuk ndalen me raporte te tilla.

Ja nje raport tjeter made in Wiki leki  :shkelje syri:  por qe daton para 5 vitesh dhe i dedikohet konkret dikujt shume afer nesh.

http://mirror.wikileaks.info/wiki/le...o-feb-2005.pdf

----------


## KILI MERTURI

*ALBINI KRENARIA SHQIPTARE NË KOSOVË!

URIME 28 NËNTORIT- DITA EFLAMURIT TË GJITHË SHQIPTARËVE!*

Kili
*SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!
BAC, U KRYMB!*


*Në Wikileaks 668 dokumente për Kosovën*  



PRISHTINE- Shfaqjes së rreth 250.000 dokumenteve të ndryshme që përmbajnë artikuj analizash nga ambasadat amerikane në botë të publikuara nga faqja e internetit Wikileaks, nuk ka mundur t’i ikë as Kosova, së paku sipas të përditshmes britanike The Guardian.

Aty janë 668 dokumente ku përfshihen analiza të ndryshme të Ambasadës së Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës rreth ngjarjeve politike në Kosovë, të shkruara nga ambasadorët apo diplomatët amerikanë të akredituar në Kosovë gjatë viteve 2000-2009.

Përmbajtja e këtyre dokumenteve mbetet të shihet në ditët në vijim duke e ditur se një numër i madh i njerëzve janë duke u munduar t’i shkarkojnë ato. Për momentin, serverët e Wikileaks janë jashtë funksionit për shkak të ngarkesës së madhe.

Nga 668 dokumentet e botuara për Kosovën, dy janë sekrete (pa të drejtë për shtetasit e huaj), një është sekrete, 13 janë konfidenciale (pa të drejtë për shtetasit e huaj), 325 konfidenciale të përgjithshme, 191 të paklasifikuara vetëm për përdorim zyrtar, dhe 136 të paklasifikuara apo të përgjithshme.

Në dokumentin e botuar në tabelën e aferave në shtetin e Francës, disa komente interesante përmenden edhe për misionin evropian për sundimin e ligjit (EULEX).

Diplomati francez Jean-David Levitte deklaron se misioni i EULEX-it është duke u ballafaquar me probleme serioze diplomatike me qeverinë kosovare dhe publikun pas nënshkrimit të dy protokolleve më Serbinë. Ata shpresojnë për vazhdim të qetësisë publike në Kosovë gjatë zgjedhjeve komunale.Zëvendëssekretari amerikan Philip Gordon thotë që Kosova do t'i pranojë protokollet me Serbinë domosdo, por duhet që t'iu shpjegohet qartazi qeveritarëve kosovarë se këto janë marrëveshje teknike që nuk e prekin statusin e pavarësisë së Kosovës.

Levitte po ashtu edhe akuzon ministrin e jashtëm serb Vuk Jeremic, duke thënë se nuk është duke bërë asgjë për t’i bindur serbët që të kthehen apo të inkuadrohen në qeverinë e Kosovës. Levitte shton se Jeremic bën "premtime të mëdha" sa herë që vjen në Francë,
por asgjë nuk realizohet pastaj.

Si rrjedhojë Ambasadori francez Levitte refuzon të takohet me të dhe nuk e sheh si "një fytyrë moderne të Beogradit”.

Publikimi i këtyre analizave rreth ngjarjeve politike në Kosovë të shkruara nga diplomatët amerikanë që dërgohen në Departamentin e Shtetit mund të janë bumerang i madh për partitë politike që kanë qenë në pushtet prej vitit 2004 deri në 2010, sepse një pjesë e madhe e dokumenteve përmban afera korrupsioni dhe krimi për shumë shtete të botës.

E përditshmja angleze “The Guardian”, ajo spanjolle “El Pais”, dhe ajo franceze “Le Monde”, janë të parat që i kanë publikuar disa nga materialet. Edhe “The New York Times” i ka publikuar disa dokumente, por të censuruara, duke marre parasysh rrezikun që mund t’ua shkaktojnë shumë punëtorëve diplomatikë amerikanë në botë.

Një pjesë e dokumenteve që “The New York Times” i ka publikuar tregon edhe një analizë të ambasadorit të tanishëm amerikan në Kosovë, Christopher Dell, i cili shpreh mendimet e tij për problemet politike në Zimbabve, ku në analizë edhe përqeshet lidershipi i saj. Besohet se njeriu i cili që qëndron prapa këtyre vjedhjeve të materialeve të ndjeshme është një oficeri i ulët ushtarak amerikan, Bradley Manning.

Dokumentet që ambasadorët amerikanë i dërgojnë në Departamentin e Shtetit paraqesin një procedurë e rregullt që Sekretarja e Shtetit i kërkon çdo diplomati amerikan të akredituar në botë të dërgojnë materiale analitike rregullisht mbi çështje të ndryshme në vendet e akredituara. Informatat thuhet se dërgohen përmes një ruteri të sigurt, të cilin e përdorin mbi 180 ambasada amerikane në botë. Çdo diplomat apo ushtar amerikan me kredenciale sekrete mund të ketë hyrje në këtë ruter. Dokumentet top-sekret nuk mund të merren apo dërgohen përmes këtij ruterit.
(m.a/tg/BalkanWeb)

----------

